# scented pantyliners - are they safe while pregnant?



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

As I'm still bleeding (not heavy) I'm using pantyliners to protect my underwear! but I accidentaly bought (and have now opened!) a box of scented ones the other day. I have heard that you shouldn't use these types due to the perfume they use - but I wondered if this is true?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I've never been asked that before, but after conferring with my colleagues, you are probably best sticking to just plain old non- scented ones.

Hope this helps, 

emilycaitlin xx


----------

